# Proxy Server for iPad



## GallineraGirl

Hi. Can anyone recommend a proxy server for iPad (preferably free)? Thanks.


----------



## Campesina

Free proxy servers can be somewhat flaky and unreliable and carry advertisements and, sometimes, viruses.

We use AdTelly on our Android tablets. It costs £70 per year but is utterly reliable and works every time.


----------



## Stravinsky

Ive been using hidemyass for a long time now. No issues, very impressed. You can log onto their site and type a website into the free asshiding section

HERE is the link for ipad


----------



## GallineraGirl

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Smy612

*Vpn*

Hide my ass is blocked out here in the UAE but I use a VPN from my business back home. I think you vp can also get a family member in the UK to set up a VPN and use that for free.

I mainly use it for BBC iplayer and Channel 4


----------



## Nonnamags

Stravinsky - s this service free or if not, is it worth the fee?


----------



## Stravinsky

Nonnamags said:


> Stravinsky - s this service free or if not, is it worth the fee?


You can use their site free to hideyourass on a visit to a particular site. For instance Virgin in the UK block piratebay, but if you go through the site link, you can get through. 
The full VPN service is payable at about $75 a year iirc. It is worth it though as you can cloak yourself should you wish to do so.


----------



## el pescador

stravinsky.
I take it "sports speculation" works fine through hidemyass vpn?


----------



## Stravinsky

el pescador said:


> stravinsky.
> I take it "sports speculation" works fine through hidemyass vpn?


I have to admit, I have no idea what Sports Speculation is. I found Speculation Sport on google, but that is a radio station


----------



## el pescador

no worries
you have the same name as someone off a "sports speculation" forum.

the one where the premium charge is very unfair considering their name.


----------

